
“History Is Written by Victors” Is a Foolish Phrase - shubhamjain
https://shubhamjain.co/2018/12/01/history-written-by-victors-foolish-phrase/
======
pgnas
Civil War, WWI, WwII, Vietnam, Iraq go down in the history books and are
taught to young minds with anything but the facts. Maybe I didn't fully grasp
the theme in this article, but suggesting that History is contrived by anyone
BUT the Victors or the people at the top, is laughable.

In on word I can refute the suggestion: Google. Google is the Victor and they
are doing everything they can to rewrite history by censoring what they
believe is not accurate.

History is very much written by the victors.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Civil War, WWI, WwII, Vietnam, Iraq go down in the history books and are
> taught to young minds with anything but the facts. Maybe I didn't fully
> grasp the theme in this article, but suggesting that History is contrived by
> anyone BUT the Victors or the people at the top, is laughable.

The false mythology associated with the Civil War is in no small part the
invention of the side that nominally lost, so, unless you make the argument
circular by defining “victors” as “whoever manages to control the historical
perception of the conflict”, I think it's a counterargument to your defense of
the saying.

Arguably, Vietnam fits the same pattern in the US.

